

You're probably using the wrong dictionary - clarkm
http://jsomers.net/blog/dictionary

======
ianamartin
Something that happened in the early-ish parts of the 20th century is that
dictionaries took a turn down the path this author is talking about. But that
task was filled by style and usage guides. Fowler's modern English usage, Eric
partridge: usage and abusage, Garner's Modern American Usage are all fantastic
resources that dig deep into the topic of how and why words are used the way
they are instead of stopping just at definitions.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772557)

